# Tell Me about MOC 421 Land(Weapon Tech)



## Slumsofsackville (7 Mar 2004)

Any weapon tech around? How much money you make? How hard is the job? ETC? What you do?

Im 19 and in the army reserves. Im into firearms Alot, I enjoy taking apart my firearms all the time, I figure this would be a good trade for me. 

Also I like to start up a little shop and help my firends that I made durring my time shooting. 

So anyone can help me, that be great.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (7 Mar 2004)

Hope theres some takers for this one, nothing more fun than detail stripping.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (7 Mar 2004)

I was interested in this trade as well.

Will they take unskilled people and train them as weapon techs?


----------



## sinblox (7 Mar 2004)

All the information you want about weapons tech: 

Weapons Tech 

I‘d recommend you watch the video.

You don‘t need any previous experience, the army will train you off the street.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (7 Mar 2004)

Seen the Video, Been to the site, I want Hands on Exp From Weapon Techs


----------



## portcullisguy (9 Mar 2004)

I too nearly applied for Weapons Tech.

From what I understand, in the Reserves a weapons tech is normally a trade associated with a Service Bn.

On asking around, I was told a wpns tech basically inspects and tinkers with the small arms, replacing worn parts for example, and ensuring the weapons are in good working order.  There is next to NO firing of the weapons, unless it is to test their operation.  It is not an instructional trade, where you would be teaching others how to use a particular weapon, and no small arms coaching aspect at all.

As a Firearms Instructor with Canada Customs, I thought wpns tech to be a good associated trade at first, but after hearing it was mainly about the technical aspects (surprise!) and not the practical, I binned it and went infantry.

In short, a wpns tech is an armourer.

You can get some cool courses, though.  I was talking to a rep from Diemaco, the company that makes our C7 and C8 rifles, and this person explained that senior wpns techs are often sent to their plant in Kitchener to take advanced technical and maintenance courses on these weapons systems.

Purely conjecture, but it might be a good trade if you wanted to go into the JTF2 as a Category B (non-assaulter), since I am pretty sure as Canada‘s special forces unit, they have a need for advanced weapons technicians capable of adapting their small arms systems to very specific conditions.  But, of course, you would still need to meet all of the other qualifications, and I imagine the competition in fierce.

I wish I could offer you a perspective AS a weapons tech, but I‘m not one, and have only heard things, so it‘s not even good enough to be third hand info coming from me, but I hope I was able to help a little.


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Mar 2004)

From an ole 421... now a 146-2

Many aspects to a 421, and whatever, level of maint at your unit, there is different levels of repair.

First off, you are a soldier first, and a tradesman second. Never forget that.

Its about entering a world of EME, a vast techo field of tonnes of info, and you must have the aptitude for it.

It anit for everyone.

Its much more than a controlled parts exchanger, its about fault diagnosis, repair, maintenance inspections, mods, test firing, and overall being an important part in EME.

As a SGT, you run a wksp, with man managment, work priorities, etc. Its real, and can be quite technical.

From .22cal revolvers to the artillery, and everything in between.

In almost 30 yrs in two armies, I have become a walking hard drive of info, and I have seen it all. Old and new, big and small, cool and antique.

Is it a good trade? Thats up to you to decide. I would not have it any other way.

An armourer is valuable, and its the second oldest trade ever, next to prostitution. 


cheers,

Wes


----------



## Slumsofsackville (9 Mar 2004)

I dont mind working as a armourer, As long as I fix something. Plus it will give me an Idea what tools i need to do it on my own. Also Not to get pissed out when a part wont come out.     

Thats what i want to is start my own shop or work for diemco etc


----------



## mazda3mazdaspeed (27 Nov 2004)

Weap Tech's do not have any commisioned officers, do they have NCO officers? If this trade has no officers(that I know of) are they led the same as other divisions with officers and who would the highest ranking NCO soldier answer to, the CO for the Regiment? What is the highest rank possible for weap tech's? The recruiter in Saint John NB said they will try to get me in before Christmas, I am curious about the trade. Thanks buds!


----------



## D-n-A (27 Nov 2004)

Belongs in Recruiting.


Anyways, there are EME officers. And as a NCM in the Weap Techs Trade you can go as far in rank as they want(you sign up for all the courses, show leadership an that your competant, etc).

Also, Canada has no divisons.

The Highest Ranking NCM in a Regiment would be the Regimental Sgt Major, an they answer to the Commanding Officer.



Do a search, I'm pretty sure you, an someone else has made a few threads on this trade.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (27 Nov 2004)

Weapon Technicians (Land ones at least) fall under the Electrical Mechanical Engineer Branch (EME).  There are EME officers who constitute the officer component of that Branch.  They wear the same cap badge and depending on where they are employed are platoon commanders, administrators, project managers, or technically employed.

As a Weapon Tech the highest rank you could reach would be Chief Warrent Officer with the possibility of senior appointments such as Base Chief, etc.

A point to remember, every NCM occupation has a corps officers affiiliated with them, even if there are no officers that do a similiar job (SAR Tech springs to mind).

Oh and by saying "NCO officer" you are saying Non-commissioned officer officer.  And it would not be a "division" it is a branch or corps.


----------



## Eowyn (29 Nov 2004)

mazda3mazdaspeed said:
			
		

> What is the highest rank possible for weap tech's?


Reserves or Regulars?

On the Reserve side, there are a couple of limitations to the highest rank possible.  First is the Unit Establishment, being a listing of all the positions by rank and trade.  Some Svc Bn do not have a positions for a Weapons tech above Master Corporal.

Secondly, is the availability of courses.  Currently, you require QL6 to be promotable to a Sgt.  At this time, CFSEME hasn't not run a Reserve QL6.


----------



## brin11 (29 Nov 2004)

Reserves can be course loaded on regular force QL6A courses.  Whether there will be a reserve only one, I don't know.  This lack of reserve only courses does not limit your promotability to Sgt or above.  Lower ranks are also commonly course loaded on regular courses for 3's and 5's, they just do the small arms portion only.


----------



## Eowyn (29 Nov 2004)

brin11 said:
			
		

> Reserves can be course loaded on regular force QL6A courses.   Whether there will be a reserve only one, I don't know.   This lack of reserve only courses does not limit your promotability to Sgt or above.   Lower ranks are also commonly course loaded on regular courses for 3's and 5's, they just do the small arms portion only.



This lack of Reserve course does limit promotability because not everyone has the time to attend the regular force courses.  It is my understanding, having been a Maint O for several years, that a Reservist who has only done the Reserve QL3 and 5, can't be loaded on the Reg QL6 without additional training.


----------



## mazda3mazdaspeed (29 Nov 2004)

Yes, I am going reserves, all this info is very helful, thanks everyone, much appreciated.


----------



## Scratch_043 (29 Nov 2004)

yeah, I am looking at the reg force 421, but I am looking for more info about the job.

I know the specifics of the job, but I don't know if weptechs train and work with the infantry in partols, and sentry on deployment. Stuff like that.


----------



## brin11 (29 Nov 2004)

Eowyn,

What additional training are you referring to?


----------



## Eowyn (30 Nov 2004)

brin11 said:
			
		

> Eowyn,
> 
> What additional training are you referring to?


All I was told was that our MCpl Wpns Tech couldn't take the QL6 Reg Force without taking the Reg F QL5 or something to that effect.  This conversation was about 1 year ago, so the details are a little fuzzy.  The up shot is that this MCpl, who is a very good leader, won't be able to get his Sgt's unless something changes.


----------

